# Pet tags and Bean bag beds - Ebay



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

If you like Red Dingo pet id tags I've put some on ebay at a special price with delivery included to the UK.

catsandcaninesuk | eBay

I also have added some discontinued bean bags at a discounted rate.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks for knowing me about it


----------

